# Change LPT1 to COM1



## Jodo Kast (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi there!

I found this thread *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f6/reassign-lpt-port-to-com1-or-com2-51552.html*
But it's closed so I couldn't reply. 

I have a "25 Pin to 9 pin adapter" but that but that doesn't change that my computer still thinks it's a LPT port.

I also tried using MODE LPT1=COM1 in CMD but it says "illegal device name."

I'm trying to use my old LEGO Spybotics! But the program says that the cable is not connected. I know my at least one of my cables works (I have three) but the Spybotics program doesn't know to look at the LPT port.

Help please!


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

do you have any com ports on the computer why not use them instead of the 25 pin to 9 pin adapter


----------



## Jodo Kast (Oct 7, 2010)

No I don't. I should have just purchase a USB adapter but I wasn't thinking, lol. I guess I'll have to if there is no way to get this parallel port to work.


----------



## Jodo Kast (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh one other thing. I installed a virtual COM1 and COM2 port, and then used the command prompt MODE LPT1=COM1 (or 2), but the cable and Spybot were still undetected. I wish I had another serial device here so I could test something else too. But I don't. And I've tried to modify the LEGO software to search the LPT1 port instead of the COM ports for the cable, but LEGO uses a .lif file. I can read it in Notepad, but when I save it the program says it can't find the file and I have to reinstall the program. So there must be something more to the .lif file than just text, and I don't know anything about programming.


----------



## TierraDave (Oct 8, 2010)

The transmit and receive pins change depending upon whether the COM port is 25 or 9-pin and they also change depending upon whether the connector is male or female- are you sure the adaptor that you are using is correct for your Spybot?


----------

